# First post from sunny South Africa: my 8v on ITBS



## 8-VALVER (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Folks

I am Reinier Welgemoed from Cape Town SA and i love your forum. Have been browsing these pages for a while and U guys build crazy shizzz.

I have 2003 Citi Golf (mk1) that started life as a 1.6i on MP9 Bosch management. I then converted to the 2l ADY engine with a 272Estas and a unichip and now I am running the ADY block with a APK head on toyota rsi throttles. The head is ported and flowed with some nice big valves and a 298 Estas cam as previously used in the GTI challange here in SA.

It was making 128kW and 213Nm at the fly up until last week and then I did a complete rebuild of the bottom end and it has not been back to the dyno for tuning so cant say wat is making at the moment. Engine has done 600km since rebuild but I am struggling with high oil pressure so I need to replace the brand new oil pump.

Some pics of labour.

Head after some modding goodness.

























Rebuilding the bottom end. New KS bearings. New 83.5mm Nural pistons. Isky valve springs. CR 10.8 New forged crank was knife edged and balanced with the rest of the rotating assembly. ARP rod bolts. And a few other odds and eds.

















































































































































Im running a Fidanza aluminum flywheel and a clutchnet pressure plate with a vr6 clutch plate and a golf 4 gti cable shift box.

And the big reason for the rebuild is this.



























































































I have been wanting to build a 8valve turbo for so long now so this will be happening at the end of the month while I drive in the new bottom end. Then its in with the spacer and boost time.

Hope U enjoy the build. Its nothing special but I have to start somewhere.

Regards
Reinier


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Any better shots of the ITB's? They look like silvertop itbs.

Did you have a flange made or modify the stock toyota intake manifold?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

Certainly can't ding you for no pics

Nice crank 

I bet its a blast to drive.


----------



## 8-VALVER (Jan 11, 2012)

jip 43mm silvertop throttles. Im using a ROWLAND manifold, They make them here in cape town and they have for any application U can imagine.


----------



## nikolai-7 (Mar 2, 2010)

Holy mother of pearl, nice build man :beer:


----------



## aventari (Jul 25, 2000)

What are those 3 cuts in the combustion chamber for on the last pic? No offense but they look terrible!


----------



## 8-VALVER (Jan 11, 2012)

Fortunatly they not there for looks. Called Sommender grooves. Goole will teLl U all about it. Help with flame development and help to combat detonation..


----------



## aventari (Jul 25, 2000)

Hmm just read a bunch about it, don't buy it. 
But whatever it's not my motor!


----------



## 8-VALVER (Jan 11, 2012)

There is a little shop here in cape town called STEALTH PERFORMANCE. They build racing V8's. They also did the knife edging and balancing of my rotating parts. There isn't a single racing engine that leaves their shop without the grooves. If it helps then great. If it does then SO WHAT. 20min lost at no cost.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

Nice build - does the STEALTH PERFORMANCE shop have a website?


----------



## Cobra75 (Oct 8, 2010)

Very sweet build! Your car from what I see looks amazing! Anymore pics?:beer:opcorn:


----------

